# Alfalfa Sprouts



## bacaraj (Jun 1, 2008)

I was wondering if I can safely feed my Red Foot Torts Alfalfa sprouts, or any other sprouts for that matter. I have looked around at quite a few sources and haven't seen this addressed yet. Is it as simple as if you can feed it the plant you can feed it the sprouts or more complex?


----------



## chelonologist (Jun 17, 2008)

I remember reading that sprouts don't have a lot of nutrients, and that you shouldn't feed them to tortoises. Can't remember where I read that...


----------



## elle (Aug 10, 2008)

chelonologist said:


> I remember reading that sprouts don't have a lot of nutrients, and that you shouldn't feed them to tortoises. Can't remember where I read that...



i don't know whether torts can can eat them but i've read a lot of info saying sprouts are packed with nutrtrients, for us any how. i guess they might eat them in the wild (tortoise trust might know)


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are a couple of sites that show Alfalfa sprouts as high in protein.
http://www.turtlestuff.com/alfalfa.html
http://www.tortoisegroup.org/infosheet04.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 10, 2008)

You can also buy bean sprouts in your produce section. I have fed both to my tortoises on occasion, but NEVER as part of their daily diet.

Yvonne


----------

